# Testicle Lesson



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I had a moment of worry with Trace and if someone else can learn from it at my expense....I can live with it!

In my own defense....Trace is my first intact male.

Over the weekend while bathing Trace (20 month old intact male). I felt a lump the size of your pinkie fingertip on one of his testicles. This was a new lump - a lump I had not felt before. Compared the lump and position with his other testicle. Nothing similar....so I hop on the internet for some answers and of course....lots of worrisome webpages appeared. Even though the consensus seemed to be that the risks are low for young dogs and dogs with descended testicles.... In a rare moment of worry....I thought...leave it to Trace to be the exception.

Monday morning I make an appointment for an exam...
Take Trace and Liberty in (Lib had a lump that needed an aspiration biopsy - which thankfully was a lipoma - she was an Angel as usual....I told the Doc, let me know when you are ready so I can hold her head....to which she replied...Im done... Good girl Lib!).

The vet gives and exam....eyes look a bit quizzical....Im think, oh gawd this cant be good....

She says well his epididymal head is definately larger on one testes then the other.

To which I chimed...I didnt even feel the head on the other! 

She showed me how to trace the epidimyal tail (my word not hers) down to the head where it rests on the testes...blah blah blah....well of course there it was - smaller, but definately there! She then went on to explain that the testes are not mirror images of each other and that differences are much more common then similarities. *I had no idea!!!! I thought they would be more 'mirror like'!*
She said it would nt be uncommon for there to be normal changes as he is maturing...

She gave him a prostate exam and it was textbook perfect. <Gold Star for Trace>

Then brought in a second vet for a double check...he concluded the same....Tracer is just 'uniquely normal' 
That's my boy!!!!!

She did discuss/educate me regarding testicular lumps and bumps....that can develope....Sertoli, Seminomas, Interstitial Cell tumors, but his risk for any of those is very low.

I also learned that during a dog fight....very often there are puncture wounds to the scrotal sack? Apparently dogs dont 'fight fair'.... <she said cat fights are even worse> So if your dogs get into a dog fight check out his pills for punctures!

So then she says, 'a monthly testicular exam wouldnt hurt. That way you will always know his 'normal'.' I chimed in, I can do his when I do mine...caught myself and said not that I have testicles...you know what I mean...when I do my BSE. 
(I CAN SEE THE TWO VETS THINKING TMI-TMI-TMI!!!)Why is that when I am nervous/relieved I say the goofiest things? :doh:

Please, please, please...if others on the board have additional testicular lessons or experiences...PLEASE SHARE!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have no idea why, but I find this incredibly funny! LMAO

OK I do know why. I'm 29 and the word testicle makes me giggle still, and all the more coming from YOU! LOL

Yes, my Whippet had... this... same thing, before he was neutered!!! He wasn't neutered until age six, and he had no problems with it ever.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

LOL. Mary...you are such a HOOT!!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

haha I love your comment at the end! Sounds like the kind of thing my mom would say (definitely not an insult to you), my mom's got a great sense of humour! 

Joking aside, I'm happy that this bump isn't anything to be alarmed about, and that was a great post to help make owners of intact males be aware of what to look for. I would have never thought to check Molson's twins!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Okay, the thread heading 'Testicle Lesson' got my attention and I had to read. Glad I did, I had no idea about this either. When we have our weekly grooming time I always check for lumps and bumps but never thought to check there. Thanks for the heads up.

Jenna, I was expecting the thread to be a funny too and was laughing just reading the title.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, Mary---the very best of stories with some education thrown in...you're a hoot! 
Now whenever I do my BSE I'm going to think of Tracer's "T's" :doh:

And this is a perfect segue for one of my fav jokes....like Jenna, the very word makes me giggle, too

A new employee is hired at the Tickle Me Elmo (a cuddly toy which laughs when tickled) factory. The Personnel Manager explains her duties and tells her to report to work promptly at 8.00am.

The next day at 8.45am there is a knock at the Personnel Manager's door. The assembly line foreman comes in and starts ranting about this new employee. He says she is incredibly slow and the whole line is backing up. The foreman takes the Personnel Manager down to the factory floor to show him the problem.

Sure enough, Elmos are backed up all over the place. At the end of the line is the new employee. She has a roll of material used for the Elmos and a big bag of marbles. They both watch as she cuts a little piece of fabric, wraps it around two marbles and starts sewing the little package between Elmo's legs.

The Personnel Manager starts laughing hysterically. After several minutes he pulls himself together, walks over to the woman and says "I am sorry, I guess you misunderstood me yesterday, I said, your job is to give Elmo "two test tickles".


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Maribeth I have never heard that joke before....too cute!

To know that you are smiling think of my boy and his testicle exam once a month is priceless! LOLOLOL


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That was funny, but educational too. Thanks for sharing... I am glad it was nothing to worry about!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm glad everything is OK!

Loves me a good doggie testicle story :--crazy:


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I can't resist a good testicle lesson 

But thanks for the info. I did find the little lump in Gus's (back in the good ol' days when he had them), but the vet told me it was normal...though not with nearly as much detail as yours did


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> So then she says, 'a monthly testicular exam wouldnt hurt. That way you will always know his 'normal'.' I chimed in, I can do his when I do mine...caught myself and said not that I have testicles...you know what I mean...when I do my BSE.
> (I CAN SEE THE TWO VETS THINKING TMI-TMI-TMI!!!)Why is that when I am nervous/relieved I say the goofiest things? :doh:QUOTE]
> 
> That is hysterical!!!! I can totally hear you saying that! :doh:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It sounds like poor Tracer got a thorough going over at the vet. I can just imagine the look on his face as the three of you inspected his testicles.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm chuckling here, but I can't imagine feeling Hanks testicles every month. Might have to turn that job over to my husband. Maybe it's because I only have a daughter and a granddaughter, my last 3 dogs were female and DH does his own checking!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ohh,i cant stop laughing!!!Thank you for funny and yes very educational story.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

haha too funny!! I do that too when I am really relieved, I say the dumbest things sometimes...but then I'm just like "I don't even care that I look like an idiot, I'm so relieved right now..."


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

I have nothing to add to this thread from a knowledge intact males or my wealth of useless knowledge of ananatomy and physiology. I just found the title just oh so ****** funny. Glad your boy's "boys" are all okay.


----------

